
Ask HN: Where do you save your ideas? - megalodon
Every now and then we are struck by a sudden realisation or idea - a moment of clarity, if you will - which is exhilerating, but at the same time easy to forget, because we do not choose the time they happen (at least I usually don&#x27;t).<p>My question is two-fold: Where do you save your ideas and when&#x2F;how do you revisit them?<p>I&#x27;ve been using standard iOS Notes app, but I&#x27;m interested in hearing how other people do it.<p>I&#x27;m referring to ideas that can be put in a single sentence or two.
======
MalcolmDiggs
For years I wrote all my ideas down in a spreadsheet. But once the list got
into the hundreds of lines I figured "I'm never actually gonna build most of
this stuff..." so I stopped doing that.

Now I keep a top-10 list only, in an evernote file. If I want to add something
to the list, I have to delete something else. And the next time I have spare
time to build something, I'll just have 10 good options to choose from,
instead of a thousand terrible ones.

------
rl3
A text file called ideas.txt, one idea per line. I try to aim for just a
stream of consciousness; if anyone actually read it I'd be quite embarrassed.
The fewer formalities or barriers that exist between a momentary idea and
writing it down, the better.

Ideally, I should have placed the file under version control from the start so
I could reference when a particular idea came to mind, but I didn't do that.

My actual project planning docs are all text files though, and those actually
are under version control. I find using a blank commit message works best
because it lowers the barrier to further editing or writing.

~~~
byg80
Same here. Nothing better than good old notepad.

~~~
DrScump
I used to use Notepad. Now I use Jota with the underlying file served from
Dropbox so I have read/write access from my mobile and desktop alike.

------
asteadman
Google Keep: [https://keep.google.com](https://keep.google.com)

------
n2dasun
A Google Docs file, so I can quickly open it on my phone or PC. The filename
begins with 3 zeros, so it'll always show up at the top if sorted by name, and
I can just type in three zeros to search for it in the event that I don't
remember the exact name.

------
curuinor
I used to save my ideas, quite rigorously. Now, I try not to. Ideas are
nothing, execution is everything, and execution is very much composed of
things that you will remember, because they are so specific.

------
LorenzoLlamas
Not sure why what app being used is relevant. Plain text is all we need to
write anything like this. You could use Markdown if you must (and must you?),
but whether you use VIM or emacs or sublime slime or something else, two
things are clear:

You type in plain text (just like I'm doing here in this comments box) and jot
down notes. Save it an ongoing text file (probably called 'ideas.txt' or you
could separate them into 'personal_ideas.txt' and 'business_ideas.txt' and
'new_relationship_ideas.txt' (lol) if you need, and place all that 'org' stuff
in a folder that auto-syncs to some service somewhere if you need cloud backup
(dropbox, iCloud, gdocs, etc).

Standard iOS Notes app is fine if you are all in the Mac/iOS space routinely.

The only thing I do in terms of 'formatting' is to put bigger ideas in all
caps and then indent (it's a tab!) for sub-notes and maybe put an asterisk if
I'm feeling bulletproof.

So, like this:

from business_ideas.txt

* increase Twitter to 180 characters * publish corporate drone-like rants on LinkedIn * command-line movie time tool * dog walking service combined with GoPro/Vine channel for owners to watch 'best of' clips * invent a new "to-do" app and try to monetize it since text files haven't worked in 30 years * See if WordStar is for sale and revamp it for the Mac with lots of shiny glossy new icons * MOSQUITO FARM ____order breeds online __ __build security fence to hide farm from nosy neighbors __ __what about a super-mosquito cross-bred with a hornet? __ __sell to labs who need well-trained mosquitoes for zika testing * refurbish old consignment shop as an "eBay shop" * frozen yogurt, but only for pre-teen girls in a "safe" environment (no boys allowed) and only in girl-like colors, but where we teach them coding, laser tag, and play songs from the movie 'Frozen' all day long. Name: Frozen Yog-Her? * record online python coding tutorial for beginners since there is not much available now

------
schlagetown
I use nvAlt on Mac + Simplenote on iOS.

Easy to sync between the two using plaintext files in a Dropbox folder. About
as lightweight and easy to search for simple notes (whie still working on both
desktop and mobile) as I've found.

Caveats: not great for longer notes, and keeps things super simple…so mostly
great for collecting ideas.

I keep stuff here that I add to frequently; other things I typically move
elsewhere to organize / edit…I love Scrivener for this but also use Google
Docs for certain things.

~~~
prjohnson
Been using both w/same setup for years. The speed, simplicity, and flexibility
of nvALT is amazing. I'm always flipping in and out of my nvALT window
throughout my work, where is save clippings, terminal commands, todos, links,
troubleshooting fixes and how-tos, and so on.

With tagging and zero-lag search, it's great for archiving dozens or hundreds
of disorganized notes, b/c finding exactly what you need takes 1 or 2 seconds
(keyboard shortcut to window and just start typing to search… matching notes
instantly appear. Or, for a new note, just keep typing to give it a title and
hit enter).

The instant in/out ability (w/ near imperceptible lag) to work with nvALT
makes it something I couldn't live without. It's always there, hidden in the
background and available. Other windowed note tools require launching the app
or opening new windows, often suffering from display refresh lag times or
hogging resources (read: OneNote). Opening and using Notes.app (or even
TextEdit.app), for example, and flipping between windows and other apps while
working is annoyingly slow.

Oh, and might as well give credit to the background syncing with SimpleNote
for web / iOS app availability, providing access to notes while on-the-go or
at a second machine. Yes, the nvALT / SimpleNote combo is great. Love. Love.
Love.

------
MegaLeon
I use Workflowy - I have an "ideas" bullet which collapses into individual
ideas. Then I shift-enter it and write a small description. I can later go
back at it and collapse the idea into sub-points and expand into it.

If the idea is worth it, I can drag its bullet into "production" or another
section like that.

[https://www.workflowy.com](https://www.workflowy.com)

------
ddavidn
I use Evernote. There are better tools for organization and prioritization,
but I find that I get distracted by those things. So, I take it down in
Evernote (or a Field Notes book if I'm AFK) so that my thought doesn't get
interrupted by shiny things, then I copy it to Asana if it's work-related or
just leave it in Evernote if it's a personal thought.

------
ttam
I've been using google keep and it's been mostly great.*

It's free, it's simple and works in multiple platforms: Web, Android, iOS.

It supports tags, attaching images and, archiving notes, so you can keep your
list clear.

I mostly use a note per idea. Before, when I used a txt/spreadsheet, I mostly
had a 1 line per idea kind of organization, but it became impractical when my
mind started going back to the same ideas with more thoughts.

* it failed on me when it had some sync issues..

------
adzeds
I am interested to see some of the suggestions here.. I currently just leave
things rattling around in my head...

I always tell myself I should document them on a Trello board then I can add
notes to each idea when I think of things.

Trello: [https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/)

~~~
revx
I use a Trello board as well. I love how I can categorize ideas, add notes to
them, and organize them easily.

------
giltleaf
I organize most of what I do outside of work, including starting my own
business and running my website, in google folders so it's accessible straight
from gmail. I setup filters to automatically sort emails into various folders
(boost traffic, various swipe files, books to read) so, for example, if
someone sends me a cool article on hydroponics (something applicable to my
business) and it sparks an idea, I just forward the email to myself and add
"uvf swipe" to the subject line.

Depending on the folders, I visit them once every month or so, or almost
never. It just depends what I'm into at the time, but I can always get them
later.

When it comes to afk, I usually use evernote, but just as a basic notetaker
that I can type up later.

------
ericzawo
Workflowy. I've yet to find a better jot-taking program, and have my entire
life on there.

~~~
fosco
I like the concept of workflowy, but hate using cloud based apps. if I could
host it locally on my own gnu/linux box I'd be much happier to use it.

I saw hackflowy awhile back and was not able to successfully install
(potentially user error).

anyone know of a workflowy that can be hosted locally or run on a smartphone?

------
unimpressive
Combination of paper notebook, text files, and a program I wrote that acts as
a probabilistic reminder list
([https://github.com/JD-P/epiphanal](https://github.com/JD-P/epiphanal)). I
found I was having trouble ever actually reading the giant project and ideas
lists I'd write because you'd get to a certain number of items and there was
no _way_ you were actually going to read that entire list, even skimming it
became a hassle. So I wrote this instead as an alternative where it feeds you
a small number of items from a list at a time.

------
fitzwatermellow
Plain text files written using Vim in a Terminal. Then archived by folder to
Google Drive or DropBox. I want them to be in a format I, and any machine, can
read N years from now. I've been burned before by proprietary solutions ;)

I revisit old files at odd intervals. I have ~5 years worth of notes. What I
love most is when I think I have a new idea, or stumbled upon original
inspiration, and I find an almost exact sentiment mirrored years ago, albeit
using different language. Then I know I've revealed some deep truth that will
remain constant for me, and it is only my manner of expressing it that has
evolved!

------
hanniabu
I used to save mine everywhere from emails, text files, to-do apps, Google
keep, trello notebooks, and texting myself to random pieces of paper. What I
use really depends on what's available to me at the time as well as the
convenience.

Yesterday I just finished putting all my family cooking recipes into a single
JSON file so they'll easier to digest. This morning I started on compiling all
my notes to a single JSON file too, adding summaries, detailed explanations,
tags, and categories. After I'm done I plan on making a nice Webapp to add,
search, and view entries.

------
gasparch
Evernote. It proved so far to be the most useful. Especially because you can
easily add tags to the notes.

When using 'clip to Evernote' browser extensions to add research materials you
add same tags and then you have nicely linked together idea + research
material.

I used to use index cards for storing ideas, but if you move often or just
away from them - they are not so useful.

Hassle of digitizing notes are compensated by better availability.

For quick notes on a move I may use voice memo or voice note and then type in
when I'm at the computer.

------
zo1
I use Trello. I have a board where I general store things, and happen to have
a column just for ideas.

Also, have another column for things to read. Things to research/investigate.

------
tryitnow
Google keep. I've given up on any hope of organizing my ideas (at least in
first draft form). The important for me is being able to enter them quickly
and easily on any device and then being able to retrieve them quickly via
search.

Organizing can come later once I refine the ideas.

The most important thing I have to keep in mind here is to include terms that
are good for search (not too generic, otherwise they bring up too many
results).

------
cableshaft
I use the developer diary Devarist nowadays, which lets you store things in
Markdown, and I periodically export those entries to a single local markdown
file. I prefer the searching and organization (and always online) aspect of
Devarist, but I don't want to lose my files either.

I also include little icons that represent the category so I can visually
browse and filter pretty quickly and easily as I scroll through it.

------
beshrkayali
Depends on what field the ideas are concerned with but my short answer would
be: personal journal, evernote, or Google Docs (now switched that to Quip)

------
stephenr
I have mostly used notes.app on iOS/Mac synced via iCloud (I have both short
ideas and more fleshed out concepts in there)

Recently I've been experimenting with markdown documents in a git/hg repo. I
haven't quite found an iOS vcs+markdown editor I'm happy with though, so it's
not a full migration from notes.app

------
kek918
When these moments of clarity arise I immediately open Simplenote[0] and type
it down (unless im busy and forgets it).

Simplenote mainly because I never found a satisfying way to sync my txt files
across all devices

[0]: [http://simplenote.com/](http://simplenote.com/)

------
robodale
In a Google docs file called "UN-Validated Ideas". Unless I've presold an idea
to other people (and have their money in-hand), those ideas never make it out
of that file.

------
bsnux
Emacs org-mode. Notes are plain text are they can be exported to HTML, PDF and
LaTeX. Google Drive and Dropbox folders help me out to read my notes from
anywhere.

------
supersan
Google drive: in a big folder named ideas with sub-folders like B2B, B2C, Fun,
etc (doc files inside each sub-folder).

It's also easy to sync and access on all devices.

------
pattu777
I use Wunderlist. I have created a new list for ideas and save each one in
that list. I have also added priority and reminder for some of those ideas.

~~~
dataentryagency
Wunderlist+1

------
wcchandler
I have a 7"x4.375" notebook that's been lugged around for over a decade.
Small, convenient and practical.

------
banterfoil
I am a student so I have access to private Github repos. I have a personal
repo that contains stuff like this.

------
zhte415
So many apps...

I email myself. A movie recommendation to a really really good idea.

Simplify and reduce.

------
yuvrajsinhs
Notepad. Sometimes, my mobile phone.

------
MattoRochford
Mixture of Evernote, iOS Notes and physical moleskin notebooks.

------
tmaly
Google Keep or Trello if its project specific

